# Chicago Italian Beef Sandwiches



## Vermin999 (Apr 25, 2012)

Beef rump roast seasoned with some 21 Salute no salt seasoning from Trader Joes and cooked to an internal of 120*F. The bacon went into some Mac and Cheese.






Roast sliced real thin on a meat slicer.





Some of the slices in some gravy.





My sandwich with some hot giadiniera with a side of mac and blue cheese with bacon. Both were really good!!


----------



## john pen (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks good... Id kill for a slicer !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2012)

What John said! 


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, very nice John!


----------



## wascolianpride (Apr 26, 2012)

That looks amazing...how long did it take you to get to 120?


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2012)

Care to share the gravy and giadiniera recipes?


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 26, 2012)

The roast took somewhere between 1.5 hours and 2 hours to reach 120*F

The Giadiniera came out of a jar.

And here is what I put in the gravy. I didn't measure anything so add to your taste


Beef stock, oregano, basil, thyme, 2 bay leaves, red pepper flakes, and Worcestershire sauce to a simmer then added a carrot and a stalk of celery. After 30 minutes I removed the carrot, celery and bay leaves and added some thinly sliced onion and cooked for another 5 minutes. Then added some of the roast beef and waited another 15 minutes before I put the beef on the sandwiches. I kept added water also as the pot simmered down.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Apr 26, 2012)

That is one of my all time favorite sandwiches, you got it spot on to the last detail with the hot Giadiniera. Looks fantastic only thing I do differant is buzz the Giadiniera in the food processor, makes it like a relish and alittle easier to eat


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2012)

good call on using the food processor Jimmy, gonna give that a try


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks mighty yummy. Fine job.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking good John!


----------



## Toby Keil (May 1, 2012)

Looks great V! I could hammer down a few of those bad boy's.


----------



## TimBear (May 10, 2012)

I'd eat two of those!!!


----------



## swampsauce (May 10, 2012)

Man o man what a sammich! Looks great!


----------



## Tri Tip (May 13, 2012)

Grub!


----------



## bknox (May 14, 2012)

Excellent sandwich! I am going to put bacon in the next batch of mac & cheese here. Personally I feel I have already eaten my share of mac and cheese but my kids will not move on


----------

